
5th Anniversary: Dennis Ritchie, Father of C and Co-Developer of Unix, Dies - okket
https://www.wired.com/2011/10/dennis-ritchie/
======
danso
Note that this was a week after Steve Jobs died, so there was some resentment
that Ritchie, who had at least the same effect on computing as Jobs did,
wasn't getting the attention he deserved. Wouldn't mind seeing a retrospective
of his life with the 5-year anniversary of his death as a newspeg.

Here's something from last year: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/without-dennis-
ritchie-there-wo...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/without-dennis-ritchie-
there-would-be-no-jobs/)

~~~
meira
Ritchie > Jobs

------
asimuvPR
This sentence[1] from his website always makes me chuckle:

 _Although my professional truck-driving career was brief, I did learn enough
to do a nearly perfect double-clutch with a non-synchromesh transmission,
while driving up a hill on a forest track, carrying a bunch of kids in the
back of a dumptruck--the tippable, flat-bed kind, not one designed to squash
garbage._

He left us too early.

[1][https://www.bell-labs.com/usr/dmr/www/otherlives.html](https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/otherlives.html)

------
pinewurst
5 years ago - 10/8/11

------
Artemis2
(2011)

